# Viper Model 5204-Need programming help!



## bbarclae (Feb 4, 2012)

So I bought the Viper Model 5204 so I could have remote control start on my manual transmission car. I got it installed and I currently have to do all these annoying steps to make it work. They told me that I have to do this because the car has to makesure it's not being left in gear (by law). I never leave my car in gear though, and I never plan on doing so. I was wondering if anyone knows how I could reprogram the remote so I can bypass doing these annoying extra steps.

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

If it required "by law" we can't help you get around it. Forum rules.

Makes perfect sense to me. You may not always own the car. Any stick I had was parked in gear.

BG


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

something something something neutral safety something something ground


----------

